# Interlock kits?



## uber stein (Aug 20, 2010)

never used or seen one but i know for the customers we serve in keystone heights area, it would not work, to much involvement for the people. Most people want an auto transfer switch.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ohmega said:


> Have any of you guys ever used one of these kits? Pros Cons?
> 
> 
> http://www.interlockkit.com/


I have installed two of them. 
Pros are that they are a one stop shop for any brand panel that you need.


Cons;
They are expensive for what it is
You have to use a template and drill holes to assemble it on the panel cover
They are not a perfect fit

If you have a supplier that carries Square D, Siemens, GE, Cutler Hammer or any other brand, you will find that they make interlock kits for their own panels and are a fraction of the price of the interlock guys. 
The factory kits usually just snap into place and fit perfectly.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I do the same thing as Jrannis, another con about those is that they are removed if the panel cover is taken off, the ones sold by the manufactures panels stay on no matter if cover is on or off


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

uber stein said:


> never used or seen one but i know for the customers we serve in keystone heights area, it would not work, to much involvement for the people. Most people want an auto transfer switch.


 
It's the exact opposite here. Nobody wants to pay for a transfer switch, and don't mind switching them selves. My boss has been putting them in for ages. I did one and was suprised how long it took, but it fit nicely.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I like the QO generator panel. It can be used to prevent the HO from overloading the generator. Cut the circuits they want over to the new QO panel via a couple 1" flexes. Typically its the well, the reefer, the freezer, and a gp circuit. Heavy on the labor though...

Connecticut Electric's setup blows. Gen Tran is similar, but better. I like Gen Tran's back-feed receptacle for the generator's pig-tail.

I was pimpin Sqare D Homeline a while back, they have a MAIN CB interlock that hits a two-pole of your choice that back-feeds into the 2,4 circuit slot. Really the same thing as you posted.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Speaking of interlock kits, does anyone know of an online supplier that sells the QO interlock. Local supplier doesn't carry them.


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I have installed two of them.
> Pros are that they are a one stop shop for any brand panel that you need.
> 
> 
> ...




My supply house is Platt, and the only thing they had was a 200a gen ready MTS panel for 560$. I can get a 200a meter-main for 200$ and the interlock kit for 150$. The kit might be a p.i.t.a. to install but seems to be the easiest and cheapest way to do it.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

ohmega said:


> My supply house is Platt, and the only thing they had was a 200a gen ready MTS panel for 560$. I can get a 200a meter-main for 200$ and the interlock kit for 150$. The kit might be a p.i.t.a. to install but seems to be the easiest and cheapest way to do it.


If your installing a new meter main use SQ D QO or Homeline and buy the interlock from SQ D for about $70


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

crazyboy said:


> Speaking of interlock kits, does anyone know of an online supplier that sells the QO interlock. Local supplier doesn't carry them.


Do you have a Rexel-Taylor?


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

*QO Interlock Kits*

Graybar sells interlocl kits for square D QO panels. Id the kit part numbers from the square D catalog, tell Graybar and they will order the parts for you.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Do you have a Rexel-Taylor?


Nope, I think I did find someone locally with them though :thumbup:


----------



## arubalou (Mar 24, 2013)

*Wadsworth panel*

Hello, new to this forum this is my first post.

Is it possible to get a interlock kit for a older wadsworth panel? Interlock kits seem like a good idea.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

On smaller (10KW) inverter output we utilized these for a bypass. Inverter was one source, utility/generator the other. Worked fine, though the very tight fit.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I have installed two of them.
> Pros are that they are a one stop shop for any brand panel that you need.
> 
> Cons;
> ...


I agree..


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

The only listings on those interlocks was done by Wyle Labs, who has lost their listing credentials.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I do interlocks all the time. It's great for "Price Sensitive" customers


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just remember that the UL listings for portable generators rated 15kW and less require the use of a transfer switch that switches the grounded conductor. If your inspector knows this he may red tag an installation made using an "interlock kit". 
See the UL Guide Information for "Engine Generators for Portable Use" (FTCN).


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I use them for a 12 circuit panel,gives customer 8 circuits to hook up to the 5500 watt genny.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Careful with the kits from Interlockkit.com. They're no longer UL Listed and if your inspector does his job properly (most don't) then you'll fail for 110.3(B). Btw, the interlocking transfer switch is what separates a pro from a hack so do it right the first time.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

where did you get this from? Wasn't from a Professional Electrician site.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You don't need the neutral switching for a generator without a neutral bonded frame. Honda has some. Generac has a service bulletin to remove it on a particular model and placard it with decals. Not many non neutral bonded units.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> where did you get this from? Wasn't from a Professional Electrician site.


No, I have what's called "real time experience".


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I wonder if I'm liable now for the bunch of those I installed? I figured they had to be UL since thats a pretty slick site and all ...If that's the case I'm going back to cutting my own thin steel and macgyver it


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> You don't need the neutral switching for a generator without a neutral bonded frame. Honda has some. Generac has a service bulletin to remove it on a particular model and placard it with decals. Not many non neutral bonded units.


Are any of those generators that do not have a neutral bond listed? 

I expect that one of the listing requirements is the neutral bond and that is why the UL Guide Information for listed portable generators requires them to be used with a neutral switching transfer switch.

Given that the requirement for a neutral switching transfer switch in is the White Book, it would only apply if you are using a listed portable generator to supply power to the building.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking at Honda's website, it shows most models as not having the neutral/ground bond, their industrial models do. I can't find UL listing, though that doesn't mean they aren't. Anyone have a EU6500 inverter model for instance? I have a tough time believing they don't have a UL listing.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I can get 200 amp milbank meter mains for about 200 and the interlock kit is about 30 bucks. A good seller.


----------

